# iOS 8 et ipad 3



## bbibas (21 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Installe ios 8 impec aprs une journée d'utilisation, je ne peux plus démarrer l'ipad (la pomme apparait puis s'éteint au bout d'un moment. Restaure impossible depuis iTunes impossible car il ne monte plus. idem sur d'autre mac il ne monte plus....
Si vous avez une idée...


----------



## lineakd (21 Septembre 2014)

@bbibas, essaie en mode dfu.


----------



## bbibas (22 Septembre 2014)

@lineakd
jamais fait, j'essaie en mode dfu dès demain matin. je suis la procédure comme cité sur ton lien mais je suis sur mac...le process doit être le meme.merci d'avance


----------



## bbibas (22 Septembre 2014)

yeeees Merci @lineakd

Jamais essayé le mode DFU car jamais de problème avec mon ipad et les MAJ. Je peux annuler mon Genuis bar...

Merci encore


----------

